# Charlie Sheen Disrupts the Steroid World!



## Arnold (May 10, 2011)

*Charlie Sheen Disrupts the Steroid World!*
_By Millard Baker_

An online supplier of anabolic steroids confirmed that Charlie Sheen was responsible for disrupting their business.  Sheen???s revelation that he had ???tiger blood??? coursing through his veins set the internet abuzz with hundreds of thousands of people going to search engines trying to find out more information about ???tiger blood???. Charlie Sheen???s tiger blood diatribes resulted in significant publicity for the manufacturer and distributors of Tiger Blood brand anabolic steroids. Esquire was even kind enough to provide a direct link to the Tiger Blood Pharmaceuticals website. Tiger Blood makes steroids such as Sustblood, Decablood, Testblood, Boldablood, Stanblood, Trenblood or Mastblood,

A top distributor of Tiger Blood described how the publicity disrupted their business recently on a popular bodybuilding forum. The distributor also reported that the TigerBlood.com website crashed a few times as a result of all the additional Sheen-related traffic. Apparently, the manufacturer of Tiger Blood steroids received several offers to purchase their domain name TigerBlood.com and mainstream media outlets even wanted to interview them about ???Tiger Blood???.

    Charlies Sheens quotes on tigerblood have created so much heat for us, we had to duck low for a while. Main tigerblood page has even crashed for couple of times in those days, their emails did not work properly either due to litteraly 100s of emails aksing to buy their domain. They got even legitimate interview offers from CNN, NBC ??? crazy days really.

    Our web site traffic has also dramaticaly increased and since we figured 90% of those new visitors do not even know what AS are, we decided to take off all signs of shipping inside USA service for a while. We did not feel comfortable so many people outside of our scene checking the web site out. We did not want to shut it down, due to our regular returning customers like you guys, since that would create panic and that is last thing a legimate supplier needs, I am sure our competition would take advantage of that and claim we are gone for good.
    We did not want to give them the pleasure, but had to do some changes.

    In short, the heat is off now, everything is back to normal, tigerblood did not sell their domain, even thought I hear they got some really tempting offers. We continue to ship inside USA and all our customers get everything on time.

Now, that the public fascination with Charlie Sheen has died down, business has reportedly returned to normal in the steroid world.







article source


----------



## macaronitony (May 17, 2011)

lol


----------



## SloppyJ (May 17, 2011)

Winning.


----------



## mazdarx7 (May 17, 2011)

Bi winning!!!!!


----------



## OJD (May 17, 2011)

Lol winning!!!!!


----------



## Oitepal (May 17, 2011)

lmao!


----------



## SFW (May 17, 2011)

lol Tren abuse is up by 6000%


----------



## tommygunz (May 17, 2011)

Way to go Sheen, first Aston Kurcher and now this, whats next?


----------



## minimal (May 17, 2011)

puhahahahhahahaahhahha


----------



## primo33333 (May 18, 2011)

lol #winning


----------



## jaxx34 (May 18, 2011)

We need to send some rep points to charlie!!


----------



## OMEGAx (May 18, 2011)

winning!


----------



## Showstopper1969 (May 25, 2011)

Hahahaha! Too funny.


----------



## rayb (May 25, 2011)

Crazy


----------



## ~RaZr~ (May 25, 2011)

Wait, so this company is actually based in the U.S.?


----------



## jay83 (May 26, 2011)

crazy


----------



## Nadar (May 26, 2011)

Sheen seems to be feeling better these days.


----------



## bammerham (May 26, 2011)

Winning!


----------



## cflores22290 (May 26, 2011)

Winning!! LaWL


----------

